# TiVo Publisher for Windows Home Server



## Peter Hunt (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi,

Has anyone who's running WHS installed the TiVo Publisher add-in?

http://durfee.net/software/

Cheers.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Not much point really. We only have Series 1 in the UK.


----------



## Peter Hunt (Feb 19, 2008)

I was asking the question since there's no info on the site regarding which series' of Tivo are supported.

To quote the FAQ: "TiVo Publisher Add-In for Windows Home Server (TiVo Publisher) is an implementation of the TiVo HMO "Calypso" protocol for Windows Home Server. The add-in installs as a service, which makes your WHS music, photos, and videos shares browsable from *any TiVo that supports home networking*."

Seeing as I have a CacheCard installed, I'm being bold enough to assume that my Series 1 is supporting home networking.

I've e-mailed the developer for his comments on whether the UK servies 1 would be supported.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Our Tivo's lack much in the way of music and photo support 

Automan.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Peter Hunt said:


> (TiVo Publisher) is an implementation of the TiVo *HMO *"Calypso" protocol . .


HMO = series 2/3


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Peter Hunt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone who's running WHS installed the TiVo Publisher add-in?
> 
> http://durfee.net/software/


See this thread: http://forums.microsoft.com/WindowsHomeServer/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=2331027&SiteID=50

I did run the add-in for a while and found some issues that I reported to the developer - mostly related to HD photo display since he doesn't have an S3 to test with. I believe those were fixed but the the add-in required TiVo's Java applet.

I finally decided that the add-in didn't do much for me that the TiVo Desktop didn't do so I just installed the TiVo Desktop and make sure that I sign on to the console when WHS boots. It's working for what I need (just HD photo slideshow and music playback).

.../Ed


----------

